# Dying for Crappie ...... Literally



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm active on the Texas Fishing Forum and picked up this eye opener today.

Read the post and some of the subsequent postings. This will certainly get some attention and may save some lives from lesson learned. 

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/5668183/1


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Incredible story. I always wear a vest when using the motor on my boat. 

KsB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great he's ok. I'm not speaking for everyone, but I know I always have to wear the life jacket during tourneys and when my kid is with me. But, if I'm alone or with someone just fishing for fun I'll leave it off along with the kill switch, cuz I feel "trapped" I guess by the life jacket. i can't tell you how many times I head up Yellow River at 40 mph without a life jacket on during the winter. Maybe this will change my bad habits.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I worm my inflatable all day today for the first time. Didn't bother me a bit. Maybe it was because the crappie were biting and I just didn't notice the vest. ....

I couldn't handle a conventional vest all day, but think I can get used to the inflatable. During the hot summer even the inflatable might be aggravating, but then again what is your a life worth?


----------

